
The curious history of the clothespeg - magda_wang
https://medium.com/the-economist/the-curious-history-of-the-clothespeg-3f8615519c61
======
StefanKarpinski
My first thought was, "Huh, I've never heard of that image/video compression
standard. Is it a compression technique specifically for images of
cloth/clothing?"

------
jrochkind1
> or spread out on grass, as shown in illuminated manuscripts of surprisingly
> tranquil and unsteady laundry days.

Wait, what's an unsteady laundry day?

